# Entourage Database Problem



## MichaelGriffith (Jun 2, 2005)

I am running Entourage 2004 on a G4 emac. Entourage has suddenly decided to refuse to open. I get a white screen and a spinning beachball and the only way I can get out is by Force Quit. I have tried reinstalling Entourage putting in all the updates, but no luck.. All the other Office Apps run fine but not Entourage. I have tried copying the data base file onto another computer and saving it into the Main Identity Folder on that other computer but it won't open there either. I have tried the Entourage Database utility and it says the Database is OK... does anyone have any clues... I would love to rescue my addresses at least.... and then think about migrating permanently to AppleMail... although I do/ have love/d Entourage... 
Hope someone can help. 
Cheers
MICHAEL


----------

